# plastisol transfer smoother than direct printing?



## drscotty14 (Mar 23, 2011)

is a plastisol transfer smoother than a directly printed on t-shirt print?? also, what is the best way to keep the paper glued to the platten? also, what off contact should i use?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

It is the heat pressing that makes the plastisol smooth and not the transfer sheet. Direct printed plastisol heatpress-cured are also smooth although I did not compare them.


----------



## tshirtsplus916 (Jan 25, 2010)

I print and sell both pressed plastisol trasnfers and standard screen printed shirts. The transfers are always way smoother and have less feel. The press flattens them. You can achieve almost the same feel is you heat press a standard screen printed shirt with a silicone sheet....


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

As the forum members above have indicated the heat press smooths the print including DTG prints that have been heat pressed.

best way to keep the paper glued to the platten? The Teflon sheet?

also, what off contact should i use? ??


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Mabuzi said:


> best way to keep the paper glued to the platten? The Teflon sheet?
> 
> also, what off contact should i use? ??


Best way is a vacuum platen but you can use a fine tack spray. Always use the least off contact you can get away with, the tighter the mesh the less you need... just enough so the mesh snaps back behind your squeegee.


----------



## tshirtsplus916 (Jan 25, 2010)

I use normal spray adhesive and for off contact It depends on the job but I tend to double or so... I also find myself often printing an entire sheet of transfer paper at once and Personally have found that placing the off contact on the platen in the four corners and on the neck area works best for me...


----------

